# Errors trying to use discount coupons online



## TheCrescent (Feb 17, 2021)

Does anyone else have this issue?

I've tried to use some Amtrak discount coupons when I book a trip both at Amtrak.com and on the Amtrak app. The coupons are for 50% and 10% off. 

The coupons have lengthy codes--a string of letters and numbers. However, there's nowhere to type in the code at Amtrak.com (the Discount screen allows only 4 letters or numbers, which is too short). On the Amtrak app, I can type in the code, but then a "System Error" appears when I try to pay for the trip.

So the coupons can't be used to book tickets online or on the app.

I'm not interested in calling; this would be for a pure leisure trip, which I don't need to take, so the frustration of trying to book it makes me just give up.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 17, 2021)

Have you tried calling Amtrak?


----------



## Qapla (Feb 17, 2021)

On the Amtrak website you can enter the booking info

If you look to the right of the entry box you will find "Advanced Search"



If you click on this a box will drop down containing the line to enter a discount code




It seems to accept up to 14 characters ... hope this helps


----------



## TheCrescent (Feb 18, 2021)

Qapla, perfect- that worked. Thanks!


----------



## Mlgraham22 (Mar 14, 2021)

I’ve noticed too that in the app if you go to your account and to coupons and vouchers hit the apply button on the appropriate coupon and it will open the booking page and load the coupon automatically. Saves some typing.


----------



## TheCrescent (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks. Now I'm trying to use an upgrade coupon for an upcoming Acela trip. I have multiple upgrade coupons in my account, but the app doesn't show any of them, and Amtrak.com doesn't allow them to be applied.

Maybe if Amtrak would focus on IT instead of repainting locomotives in Phase VII, that would be a better use of funds.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 22, 2021)

TheCrescent said:


> Thanks. Now I'm trying to use an upgrade coupon for an upcoming Acela trip. I have multiple upgrade coupons in my account, but the app doesn't show any of them, and Amtrak.com doesn't allow them to be applied.
> 
> Maybe if Amtrak would focus on IT instead of repainting locomotives in Phase VII, that would be a better use of funds.


Aren’t upgrade coupons only available 12 hours or less before the trip?


----------



## Bigpaw (Mar 23, 2021)

Just curious, how do you all get upgrade or discount coupons?


----------



## TheCrescent (Mar 23, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Aren’t upgrade coupons only available 12 hours or less before the trip?


Thanks; that must be it. I figured it was like an airline, where you request the upgrade at any time but it’s just processed by the airline X hours in advance. But it makes sense that on Amtrak you can use it just 12 hours beforehand.
For the question above: I get coupons through being Select.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 24, 2021)

Bigpaw said:


> Just curious, how do you all get upgrade or discount coupons?


Amtrak customers get coupons if they have a high Guest Rewards status or of they have one of the two Amtrak credit cards. Forum members who cannot use them before expiration often offer them up in this thread, as they are allowed to be transferred, but not sold. You can mark the thread to "watch" so you're notified of posts.


----------



## Bigpaw (Mar 25, 2021)

Interesting, I stopped flying in 1968 and have only used Amtrak for transportation sinse then and never heard about discount availability even though I am a rewards member. I already have two long-distance reservations in roomettes for this year and would love to get the price down a bit.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 29, 2021)

There aren't any discount coupons per se unfortunately. There are companion coupons, which allows for one passenger in coach to bring another person on the same train & same endpoints. I believe these can cover the rail fare of the second passenger in a sleeper but I am not sure. The thread I linked in my last message would be a good place for that question (or search before asking). Upgrade coupons allow upgrades coach->business class and business->first on the Acela, but no sleeper upgrades unfortunately. These usually have a time limit of hours before departure you can use them, usually 12, 24, or 48 hours. Lounge coupons are the only ones that are exclusively paper, and allow for the coupon holder and a guest one-time access to any of the ClubAcela or Metropolitan Lounges located in some city stations around the country.

Unfortunately, as with other things Amtrak does, they don't really benefit sleeper passengers.


----------

